
Stain, Liquid, and Odor Resistant Sweatshirts - ssgulati
A completely eco-friendly luxury sweatshirt made from premium cotton for a perfectly comfortable fit. It&#x27;s life-proof &amp; built to last<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;dropel&#x2F;stain-liquid-and-odor-resistant-sweatshirts-by-dropel
======
kaitynotes
Looks nice! Congrats on the launch

